# Elgato 4k60Pro Aufnahme ruckelt



## Grotix (28. April 2022)

Hallo!
Ich habe gestern meine Elgato 4k60Pro erhalten und heute das erste Mal probiert.

Wollte direkt ein Gameplay aufnehmen und habe die Karte folgendermaßen verkabelt:
Ein Displayport Kabel geht standartmäßig zum Monitor. Ich habe jetzt einfach ein HDMI Kabel genommen, an meinen zweiten Graka Port gesteckt und hab das Kabel in den "IN" Port der Elgato gesteckt.

Dann 4K Capture Utility heruntergeladen und probiert aufzunehmen. Wollte mir dann die Aufnahme anschauen und mir ist aufgefallen dass die Aufnahme extrem ruckelt. 
Habe dann alles mögliche probiert und auch mal in 720p aufgenommen. Dort hat man eine kleine verbesserung feststellen können, allerdings ist die Aufnahme dann auch unbrauchbar.

Ich kann in den Einstellungen der Software auch kein richtiges 4k einstellen. Dort gibt es nur die Auswahlmöglichkeit für 2160p.
Wollte probieren auf meine Hauptpartion zu speichern (ist eine M2 SSD) aber leider kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung dass die Software dazu keine Berechtigung hat.

Auf meine 5 Jahre alte SSD habe ich auf probiert aufzunehmen - leider das gleiche Ergebnis.

Entweder meine Hardware ist zu schwach, was ich allerdings nicht glaube oder es ist ein kleiner Einstellfehler.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. LG


----------



## Shinna (29. April 2022)

Nur um das zu verstehen...

Du hast EINEN Rechner. In dem steckt die Elgato. Darauf spielst Du und willst das Gameplay mit der Elgato aufnehmen?

Der Sinn einer Capture Karte ist das Bildsignal eines Devices zu einem anderen zu übertragen. Zum Beispiel von einer Konsole an den PC. Auf dem PC kann dann das eingehende Videosignal durch die Elgato z.Bsp. gestreamt oder auch aufgenommen werden. Wenn es dir nur darum geht auf einem PC das Gameplay von deinem Spiel aufzunehmen oder zu streamen reicht eine ganz banale Software wie OBS.

Was genau hast Du vor und welche Hardware benutzt Du?


----------



## Grotix (1. Mai 2022)

Ich habe mich doch extra informiert. Shadow play und diverse andere programme liefern einfach keine befriedigende qualität in 4k. 

Obs zieht bei mir so viel leistung, dass alles ruckelt. Ich habe eine ziemlich neue Hardware. Gerade erst vor 1 oder eineinhalb jahren gekauft und kann alles eigentlich in 4k uwqhd flüssig spielen.

Ich habe die elgato in meinen pc eingebaut und einen zweiten hdmi slot von der grafikkarte und die elgato gesteckt.
Soweit ich das herausgelesen habe brauche ich spezielle hdmi kabel für 4k und muss zuerst von der graka in die elgato fahren und dann von der elgato zu meinem bildschirm.
Hoffe dann ist das ruckeln weg


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2022)

Grotix schrieb:


> Obs zieht bei mir so viel leistung, dass alles ruckelt. Ich habe eine ziemlich neue Hardware. Gerade erst vor 1 oder eineinhalb jahren gekauft und kann alles eigentlich in 4k uwqhd flüssig spielen.


Welche Hard- und Software wird genau benutzt?


----------



## Grotix (1. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2022)

Zeige mal bitte die Daten der SSD:
https://crystalmark.info/en/software/crystaldiskinfo/ ,
http://www.hdtune.com/download.html (Screen "Benchmark"; durchlaufen lassen!) .


----------



## Shinna (1. Mai 2022)

Also noch mal:

Deine Elgato hat KEINEN eigenen Encoder verbaut. Das MUSS dein PC stemmen während Du noch auf ihm zockst. Und das soll dein 3600 schaffen? Ich fürchte nicht. Aus diesem Grund ruckelt die Aufnahme dann eben auch in 4k.

EDIT: Wenn dir die Qualität von diversen Software Lösungen nicht reicht kauf dir potentere Hardware. In diesem Falle eine *deutlich stärkere *CPU oder eine Capture Card die einen eigenen Hardware Encoder mitbringt.

EDIT 2: Schon mal in OBS deine vorhandene 2080 als Encoding Device für H264/265 gewählt und die Bitrate für die Aufnahme erhöht. Prinzipiell stellt deine aktuelle Lösung ja nichts anderes dar. Du schleifst ein Signal(völlig unnötig) durch und nutzt dann eine Software für die Aufnahme. Ich glaube kaum das OBS per se da schlechtere Ergebnisse liefert als das Zeug von Elgato.

Guckst Du mal hier zBsp.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bwfwa6EnrM:59

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grotix (2. Mai 2022)

Aber prinzipiell ist es ja ohne Probleme möglich so aufzunehmen aber wie muss ich es anschliessen?
Meine CPU hat nicht mehr Auslastung als 70% soweit ich das während der Aufnahme im Task Manager beobachten konnte.
Habe es heute mit 4K High Speed HDMI Kabel ausprobiert aber leider ohne Erfolg, ruckelt immer noch
Hab jetzt mal folgendes probiert:
Von meinem 2. PC ein HDMI Kabel rübergelegt und probiert The Forest zu spielen. Aufnahme war problemlos ohne zu ruckeln möglich. Allerdings habe ich im dortigen PC keinen Steckplatz für die Elgato frei...
Qualität war auch solala aber das liegt bestimmt nur an der Einstellung


----------



## Grotix (2. Mai 2022)

Was ist wenn ich meine Capture Card gegen eine Elgato Game Capture 4K60 S+ tausche?


----------



## Shinna (2. Mai 2022)

Grotix schrieb:


> Aber prinzipiell ist es ja ohne Probleme möglich so aufzunehmen aber wie muss ich es anschliessen?


Nein wenn das an dem PC geschieht dessen Komponenten Du oben angegeben hast ist das eben nicht problemlos möglich. Es spielt KEINE Rolle wie Du es verkabelst! Der 3600 schafft das eben nicht. Aber vielleicht "spreche ich ja chinesisch" und Du verstehst einfach nicht was ich schreibe...

Also noch mal ganz langsam:

Wenn Du dein Gameplay aufnehmen möchtest, muss dieses Bildmaterial encoded werden. Deine aktuelle Elgato hat KEINE eigene Encoding Hardware. Daher muss ENTWEDER deine CPU ODER deine GPU dieses leisten. In OBS zBsp. kannst Du das entsprechend auswählen. Wählst Du dort für H264/265 deine GPU mit NVenc aus, verlierst Du ein paar Prozent bei den FPS. Die Aufnahme sollte aber ruckelfrei sein, wenn Du es mit der Bitrate nicht völlig übertreibst.

Du brauchst also KEINE Elgato dafür. Die ist überflüssig.


Grotix schrieb:


> Von meinem 2. PC ein HDMI Kabel rübergelegt und probiert The Forest zu spielen. Aufnahme war problemlos ohne zu ruckeln möglich.


Was für ein Wunder?! Der Rechner muss dann ja auch nur das Encoding leisten. Dafür ist ja eine Elgato in dem Fall gedacht! Es überträgt das Signal von einem Device zu einem PC und dort wird es dann Encoded.


Grotix schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ich meine Capture Card gegen eine Elgato Game Capture 4K60 S+ tausche?


Du kannst natürlich 400€ ausgeben nur weil Du nicht in der Lage bist deine bestehende Hardware in Verbindung mit einer Software zu nutzen. Das liegt bei dir..


----------



## Blackout27 (3. Mai 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Nein wenn das an dem PC geschieht dessen Komponenten Du oben angegeben hast ist das eben nicht problemlos möglich. Es spielt KEINE Rolle wie Du es verkabelst! Der 3600 schafft das eben nicht. Aber vielleicht "spreche ich ja chinesisch" und Du verstehst einfach nicht was ich schreibe...
> 
> Also noch mal ganz langsam:
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir da nur Recht geben. 
Ich besitze auch die Elgato 4KPro MK2 und kann dein geschriebenes nur bestätigen. 

Ich würde dem TE da auch eher OBS empfehlen mit deinen genannten Einstellungen. So verliert man kaum Leistung Dank Nvidia GPU und kann spielen und gleichzeitig aufnehmen. 

Ob die Bildqualität direkt  von OBS da deutlich schlechter ist als von der Elgato kann ich aber nicht sagen. Ich nehme so gut wie nichts auf.


----------



## Grotix (10. Mai 2022)

Ich habe es jetzt mit OBS ausprobiert. Hab mir dazu an dieses Tutorial gehalten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=doii0_aWg70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Aufnahme ruckelt weiterhin


----------



## Shinna (10. Mai 2022)

Dann kriegt deine Hardware schlicht und einfach nicht die Qualität hin die Du haben möchtest bzw. eingestellt hast. Dir bleibt dann nur entweder ein deutliches Upgrade bei der CPU oder eben eine Capture Card mit eigenem Encoder. Oder eben Abstriche bei der Qualität und/oder Auflösung.


----------



## Grotix (11. Mai 2022)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Das dachte ich mir irgendwie schon. Habe deshalb jetzt die 4k60 s+ Ausgeliehen aber komme mit der auch auf keinen grünen Zweig…
Sie erkennt nur 1080p. Ich verbinden einen Hdmi Ausgang der Graka mit dem In port der Elgato und out zum monitor. Da sie nur 1080p ausgibt ist es dann natürlich unspielbar für mich.
Hoffe irgendwer kann mir helfen bin schon bisschen am verzweifeln. Verbünftig Gameplays in 4k aufnehmen kann doch nicht so schwer sein


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2022)

Naja, wer Probleme mit der „Qualität“ von Shadowplay hat, der muss dann scheinbar schon relativ hoch ins Regal greifen.


----------



## Grotix (11. Mai 2022)

Die Audioqualität ist einfach grottenschlecht bei shadow play. Hab da schon alle programme durch und war bis jetzt nie so richtig zufrieden.
Kann mir wer zu meinem elgato problem weiterhelfen? Evtl ist es ja nur ein kleiner fehler. Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Grotix (18. Mai 2022)

Push


----------



## Shinna (18. Mai 2022)

Wozu der "Push"? Du hast doch inzwischen sogar ein zweites Thema dazu aufgemacht.


Grotix schrieb:


> Habe deshalb jetzt die 4k60 s+ Ausgeliehen aber komme mit der auch auf keinen grünen Zweig…
> Sie erkennt nur 1080p. Ich verbinden einen Hdmi Ausgang der Graka mit dem In port der Elgato und out zum monitor. Da sie nur 1080p ausgibt ist es dann natürlich unspielbar für mich.


Warum willst Du das Videosignal durchschleifen? Die Capture Card wird doch per USB-C angeschlossen. Windows sollte, entsprechende Treiber vorausgesetzt, ja ein Device dann einbinden. Der Rest ist dann Sache deiner Software und den dortigen Einstellungen.


----------



## Grotix (15. Juni 2022)

Es handelt sich um zwei verschiedene Geräte. Wo kann ich das einstellen?
Das ist ja das an dem ich scheitere. Ich finde weder eine Anleitung noch Tutorial dazu. Wo kann ich einstellungen verändern für die capture card? Wo kann ich ihr sagen dass sie in uwqhd aufnehmen soll. Wo kann ich ihr sagen welche Qualität? Usw


----------



## HisN (15. Juni 2022)

Auch wenn ich keine elgato habe.
Ich würde hier drauf tippen wenn ich mir den Screenshot dazu ansehe: 









						Game Capture Software | elgato.com
					

Eine gute Capturing-Software sollte deine Kreativität entfachen, dich zu Höchstleistungen treiben und dich inspirieren, Großes zu erschaffen. Und natürlich sollte sie die nötigen Werkzeuge haben, damit dein Content in vollem Glanz erstrahlt. Die Game Capt




					www.elgato.com


----------



## Grotix (15. Juni 2022)

das gilt aber nur für die interne capture karte. Bei der standalone version kann ich anscheinend nichts einstellen


----------



## HisN (17. Juli 2022)

Wie hast Du es denn jetzt hinbekommen?


----------

